# Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??​*
*Der Verein*

Quelle:
http://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell/Meldungen_2016/Stellungnahme_zur_Wasserkraft_490.html

Hans-Hermann Schock als Vorsitzender des Württembergischer Anglerverein e.V. in Stuttgart ist ein bekannt nicht einfacher Mensch, der sich für selber aber als richtig Erkanntes sowie für die Belange seines Vereines auch mit voller Kraft einsetzt.

Kein Wunder also, wenn er im Landesverband VfG vor der Fusion der Verbände in Baden-Württemberg, auch in diversen Funktionen tätig war.

Bis er für sich erkannte, dass die Verbände in Baden-Württemberg zwar viel Geld von Anglern wollten, aber wenig bis nichts dafür leisteten.

Und so zog der WAV die Konsequenz mit der Kündigung beim LFV-BW..

Dennoch bleibt natürlich H-H Schock aktiv auch in der Angelpolitik, soweit dies Baden-Württemberg betrifft, dazu braucht er nun wirklich keinen Verband.

Ein Artikel zu seiner Sichtweise rund um die fischhäckselnde Wasserkraft und seinen diesbezüglichen Ansichten und Tätigkeiten wurde nun auch in der Winnender Zeitung veröffentlicht, dieser ist auf der Seite des WAV (siehe Link oben) auch abrufbar.

Das zeigt deutlich, dass H-H Schock mit seinem Verein und seinen politischen Kontakten diesbezüglich auch öffentlich wahrnehmbar etwas unternimmt, um dieses Thema auch nach der grün-schwarzen Regierungsbildung nicht gleich in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.

*Der Verband*
Dass es - gerade in einem Bundesland mit grün-schwarzer Regierung - nicht immer von Vorteil sein muss, wenn man Politiker als Verbandspräsidenten wählt, wie dies der LFV-BW mit dem CDU-Landtagsabgeordneten Arnulf von Eyb gemacht hat, ist nun auch nichts Neues.

Interessant(er) wird das dann, wenn man auf der Seite des LFV-BW stöbert und heraus findet, dass der Verband ja eigentlich Wasserkraft ablehnt und vor allem den Neubau *sogar STRIKT ablehnt*:
http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen

Interessant vor allem dann, wenn der CDU-Politiker von Eyb mit seiner Fraktion als Juniorpartner der Grünen nicht nur akzeptiert oder sogar aktiv unterstützt hat, dass der NABU-Landesvorsitzende Baumann Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium wird - das ist, wie wenn man Mercedes-Chef Zetsche als Staatssekretär ins Wirtschaftsministerium berufen würde...

*Nein, Arnulf von Eyb hat als LFV-BW-Präsident auch mit seiner CDU-Fraktion dafür gesorgt, dass der Ausbau der Wasserkraft im Koalitionsvertrag ausdrücklich festgeschrieben wurde!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich auch, dass die CDU ja bei uns öffentlich ein klares Wahlversprechen abgegeben hatte:
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
> ...




Während der Verband, dessen Präsident er ist, angeblich doch so GEGEN Wasserkraft wäre.

Für wen oder was steht also dieser Prädident?

Für wen oder was steht dieser Verband?

Wie verlogen ist der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg angesichts dieser Fakten?

Werden die zahlenden, im LFV-BW organisierten Angelfischer, genauso verarscht vom Verband, wenn es um Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes geht, oder darum, dass Kinder endlich früher angeln dürfen?

Spricht auch hier der Verband anders, als ein Präsident in Regierung und Parlament agiert?

Die Frage darf man wohl stellen, wenn man sich anschaut, wie hier der WAV gegen Wasserkraft kämpft, der Verband aber ausser auf seiner Homepage dazu schweigt und der Verbandspräsident in der Regierung für mehr Wasserkraft steht!!

*Ist es daher ein Wunder, wenn dieser Präsident sich keinem Videointerview stellen will, sondern nur vorab zugesendete Fragen beantworten?*
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Ob das Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan weiss, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, die sich ja auch den Kampf gegen Wasserkraft auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, wenn der LFV-BW mit seinem Wasserkraftbefürwortenden Präsi näxtes Jahr dann zurück zum DAFV kommt???

Oder ob ihr dann als Politikerin das genauso wurscht wie Herrn von Eyb dieser Konflikt um die Wasserkraft in B-W, weil damit ja wieder etwas Kohle reinkommt und der Zusammenbruch des DAFV etwas verzögert wird?

Wird sie dafür dann auch solche inhaltlichen Differenzen großzügig "übersehen"??

Weiss sie davon überhaupt?

Und wenn ja, juckt sie das??

Ich find das alles spannend und unterhaltsam, nur halt für Angler und Angeln leider nicht zielführend..................................................


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird sie dafür dann auch solche inhaltlichen Differenzen großzügig "übersehen"??
> Seit wann geht es im DAFV um Inhalte?! |kopfkrat
> Weiss sie davon überhaupt?
> So wie man sie kennt:
> ...


Den Bundesverband juckt nur eine einzige Sache: der Erhalt seiner Existenz.

Deswegen ist BW mit Sicherheit als Rückkehrer hochwillkommen, vollkommen egal was die vertreten, im Programm stehen haben.

Die Rückkehr wird auf Mitglieds-LV-Sitzungen ausgeschlachtet werden bis zum Erbrechen, a la _
"seht ihr, ihr Dummköpfe, DIE haben ihren Fehler eingesehen und sind brav mit gesenktem Kopf wieder heim zu Mutti gekrochen. Und nun wollt ihr doch wohl nicht mehr mit Fragen & Kritik am DAFV kommen!"

_Was der LFB-BW sich mit dem Wiedereintritt geleistet hat 
ist eine Schande für ganz Angel-Deutschland!

Da wundern mich inhaltliche Widersprüche, wie der Umgang mit Wasserkraft, überhaupt nicht.

Das ist DAFV-Lifestyle pur;
irgendetwas labern was sich auf den ersten Wurf gut anhört,
und dann genau das Gegenteil tun
oder auch gar nichts.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Was die DAFV-Präsidentin davon hält, ist mir relativ wurst und genau so wie ihre restliche Meinungen und Arbeit eher von marginalem Nutzen für die Angler.
Wichtiger ist die eigentlich lobenswerte Stellung des LFVBW zur Wasserkraft, der zudem als Mitglied in der ARGEFA einer Organisation zur Durchsetzung dieser Ziele angehört.
Schade, dass solche Aufgaben, die der Natur, dem Angler direkt und indirekt über Symphatie in der Gesellschaft, helfen, vom Präsidenten außerhalb seiner Position im LFV untergraben werden.
Damit verliert die ganze Sache sämtliche Glaubwürdigkeit.

Wenigstens haben einige Vereine den Schuss gehört und die richtige Konsequenz, den Austritt, daraus gezogen.

Letztenendes kann der Verband wohl nur "Casting" und eine durch Engagement des Präsidenten für Wasserkraft-Neubau doch weitgehend nutzlos gewordene Lachszucht vorweisen.
B-W als angebliches Musterland steht bei "Angler als Naturschützer" plötzlich als Schlusslicht da, entsprechend wenig ist, bei solchem Verkauf unter Wert, gegen mögliche Verbote nach niedersachsener Schema aufzubieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schade, dass solche Aufgaben, die der Natur, dem Angler direkt und indirekt über Symphatie in der Gesellschaft, helfen, vom Präsidenten außerhalb seiner Position im LFV untergraben werden.
> Damit verliert die ganze Sache sämtliche Glaubwürdigkeit.


erkannt............................

Und was da dann rauskommen soll, wenn ein solcher Verband plötzlich (angeblich, bis jetzt ist ja noch nix passiert, vielleicht wird da auch gelogen oder intern was anderes gemacht als nach aussen erzählt??) beim Nachtangelverbot umschwenkt, oder beim Angeln für jüngere Kids etc., dazu braucht man wohl nicht viel Fantasie, wenn man die "Erfolge" des Verbandes dazu in den letzten Jahren (inkl. Aalangelverbot etc.) anschaut.......

Der LFV-BW scheint leider nur dann gut  zu sein, wenns gegen Angler geht,.........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Es gibt wieder Neues zur Wasserkraft in BW - seitens der Regierung scheint man nun leicht zu relativieren..

Jedenfalls nach Lektüre der Drucksache 16 / 455 vom 22. 08. 2016

Landtag von Baden-Württemberg
16. Wahlperiode

Antrag der Abg. Andreas Glück u. a. FDP/DVP und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Umwelt, Klima und Energiewirtschaft zu Wasserkraftnutzung und Fischartenschutz

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/0000/16_0455_D.pdf

Muss das aber noch ganz durchackern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Als ich bei einer FB-Meldung des als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbandes LFV BW folgendes kommentierte:


> Von Eyb mit der CDU und seinem Fraktionskollegen Röhm (Präsi Wasserkraftverband in BW) wird schon dafür sorgen, dass in B-W das nicht passiert - ooooooh, halt, die haben ja gerade mit den Grünen nen Koalitionsvertrag unterschreiben mit AUSBAU WASSERKRAFT IN BW!!!


, meinte sich einer der Verbandler, die anonym den LFV-Account auf Facebook nutzen können, mir antworten zu müssen und wieder mal die Wahrheit zu Gunsten ihres Präsis, nun, nennen wirs mal, "optimieren"..

Das darf ich hier nicht einstellen, müsst ihr selber hinklicken:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...1261141397249804&comment_tracking={"tn":"R2"}

Meine eigene Antwort darauf kann ich aber wiederum einstellen:


> Euren Wasserkraftpräsi schützen wollen ist zwar nett. Aber seid ihr also auch schon so verlogen wie Politik(er???).
> 
> Hier der Text aus dem Koalitionsvertrag, nix mit "ökologisch aufwerten" .
> AUSBAUEN der Energiequelle, nicht nur Modernisierung der Anlagen. NEUBAU!!!
> ...



Die CDU als Juniorpartner der GRÜNEN wollen eben einfach mehr roten Wasserkraftstrom - und die Verbandler verteidigen immer noch die Wasserkraftlaus, die sie sich selber in den Pelz gesetzt haben..


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Hallo,
soeben Post von der FDP erhalten.
 Glück und Bullinger: Untersteller kassiert Aussagen des grün-schwarzen Koalitionsvertrages zum Ausbau der Wasserkraft.
Komplettes Schreiben an Thomas unterwegs.


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW? Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop?*

Danke Dir - haben wir schon heute morgen veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320414


----------

